# "Cops, paramedics face grow-op and drug-lab danger"



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

June 05, 2011
Dean Beeby, The Canadian Press
"OTTAWA - Canada's cops, firefighters and paramedics need better training on the hazards they face when inadvertently entering grow-ops and drug labs — some rigged with booby traps meant to injure or kill them.":
http://www.macleans.ca/article.jsp?content=n7059714


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> June 05, 2011
> Dean Beeby, The Canadian Press
> "OTTAWA - Canada's cops, firefighters and paramedics need better training on the hazards they face when inadvertently entering grow-ops and drug labs — some rigged with booby traps meant to injure or kill them.":
> http://www.macleans.ca/article.jsp?content=n7059714



That's why the DEA invented the CONTOMS course - trained tactical medics to deal with the dangers inherent in doing hits on drug operations.

MM


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> That's why the DEA invented the CONTOMS course - trained tactical medics to deal with the dangers inherent in doing hits on drug operations.
> 
> MM



I think the concern was about "routine" 9-1-1 calls.


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2011)

The course teaches awareness as well as tactics, which is just as important if not more so IMO.  I guess then take that awareness training and add it to either the training in paramedic school or service specific training when a person is hired, with frequent in service training.  Knowing the area you work in is also pretty helpful too  .

MM


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Jun 2011)

The Feds will have to bring in a grow op registry similar to the firearm registry so that they know which houses "may" contain a grow op and take appropriate measures to enter.

ME


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> The course teaches awareness as well as tactics, which is just as important if not more so IMO.  I guess then take that awareness training and add it to either the training in paramedic school or service specific training when a person is hired, with frequent in service training.  Knowing the area you work in is also pretty helpful too  .
> 
> MM



I hope my reply to you did not come across as flippant. It was not intended to be. A dangerous situation that I never confronted or considered.


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I hope my reply to you did not come across as flippant. It was not intended to be. A dangerous situation that I never confronted or considered.



No it didn't - it made me realize that I actually guy looked at the article and missed that part about inadvertant discovery.  Makes awareness training of what you're going into all that more important.

MM


----------

